

Lendsit - A platform for making college textbooks easier to attain - what_
http://lendsit.com

======
what_
Hey guys, I'm a Senior in high school and the founder of Lendsit! I'm thinking
about launching in the coming weeks/month but wanted to get some feedback from
the wonderful HN community.

